# Importing a Skyline (Not to US)....



## Rogi (Feb 24, 2004)

So, other than the U.S., what other countries are easy to import Skylines into? From what I've read, Australia and England are possible. Any others?
This summer I saw an older Skyline in Irkutsk (Siberia, not Serbia) being used as a taxi (got a pic of it somewhere). So it got me thinking....

Russia I know is pretty easy.........any others? I've been to Tokyo twice but didn't really bother checking the car scene :dumbass: 

One more....what's the going price range for used Skylines in Japan (not including shipping)?

Flame away :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

[flame]it's NOT easy to import a Skyline to the US[/flame]

Basically, it's always easier to import a car to another country that has the same driver-side orientation (left-hand to left-hand or right-hand to right-hand drive). Australia and Britain are two of the easiest countries to get a Skyline into, and there are a whole bunch of them in either country.

Failing that, you need a country where it is legal to drive/register a car that has the wrong driver-side orientation. There are a lot of Skylines in the Arabic states, but not necessarily because it's easy to get them... it has more to do with the disposable income of rich kids who wreck brand new Camrys for fun.

Also, in countries with strict emissions/safety laws... (like the US), importing a Skyline can be a bitch.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Importing any car that is exactly 15 years or older will have no problem being imported into canada. anything newer then that, your going to be in the same boat as the US, one royal money sucking pain-in-the-ass. My advice, move to Canada, haha our air is cleaner!


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Bad news for England now also. New SVA (Single Vehicle Approval) inspection rules that are just going into effect are putting almost a complete halt to the import of newer model Skylines.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

It's easy if you have about a $100 grand and you dint mind waiting several monthes


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I love my country, they changed the rules recently (some of the imports where....well.....) but that was to ensure that the cars where not "had-a-accident-and-where-bogged-up"


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Importing any car that is exactly 15 years or older will have no problem being imported into canada. anything newer then that, your going to be in the same boat as the US, one royal money sucking pain-in-the-ass. My advice, move to Canada, haha our air is cleaner!



doesnt canada not allow any vehicle to be imported any sooner than 15 years after the start of the production date, without exeptions? or is there a way (way...meaning $$) to get around that? i thought it was 15 years or older....thats it. some young punk was saying that he had an r34 in canada, first i could tell it was bs when he told us he was 17, and second way i could tell was that he said canada. r34 + canada dont mix.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yup, you're right. While Canada has this wonderful law that allows us to bring in cars made more than 15 years ago no questions asked, the laws for importing newer cars are very restrictive. According to the Canadian Government, a foreign market car CANNOT be made to conform with our safety laws (I'm sure Motorex would beg to differ). You can only bring something in for demos or track duty and it can never be plated. Also, the car must be exported or destroyed after a given period.

The sanctioning boy for Canadian rally sport is working to change the rules about plating competition vehicles, since rally cars must be run on public roads in transits. Now all our Mitsu Evos and Escort Cosworths will be somewhat legit.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

FCS said:


> Yup, you're right. While Canada has this wonderful law that allows us to bring in cars made more than 15 years ago no questions asked,


Same here


----------



## SkylineGTS4 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rogi said:


> So, other than the U.S., what other countries are easy to import Skylines into? From what I've read, Australia and England are possible. Any others?
> This summer I saw an older Skyline in Irkutsk (Siberia, not Serbia) being used as a taxi (got a pic of it somewhere). So it got me thinking....
> 
> Russia I know is pretty easy.........any others? I've been to Tokyo twice but didn't really bother checking the car scene :dumbass:
> ...


 R32 go any where from $5000 to $30,000. R33 from about $16,000 and up and R34 are aroung $40,000. You can get lucky if you can get through an auction. I know a guy that got an R34 for $35,000.


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

well... there is a possibility that the laws in Australia regarding 15 years or older vehicles could be changed...


----------

